# 2016 Ryder Cup



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What an exciting first day. Can’t believe how many fans were there. Hazeltine is a fine host course. The Americans played all 12 players on Friday. Darren Clarke the Euro captain, withheld two rookies, Chris Wood & Matt Fitzpatrick, who he plans to play tomorrow morning, see below. Look for the US to take those matches. Clarke is also sitting Kaymer & Westwood tomorrow morning, both captain's picks, who played lousy today. On Sunday all 12 players from both sides HAVE to play. 

Friday’s Results
Morning foursome Matches
Jordan Spieth & Patrick Reed beat Justin Rose & Henrik Stenson 
Rickie Fowler & Phil Mickelson beat Rory McIlroy & Andy Sullivan 
Jimmy Walker & Zach Johnson beat Sergio Garcia & Martin Kaymer 
Dustin Johnson & Matt Kuchar beat Thomas Pieters & Lee Westwood 
-----------------------------------------------------
Afternoon Four-ball matches 
Justin Rose & Henrik Stenson beat Jordan Spieth & Patrick Reed 
Sergio Garcia & Rafa Cabrera Bello beat J.B. Holmes & Ryan Moore 
Brandt Snedeker & Brooks Koepka beat Martin Kaymer & Danny Willett 
Rory McIlroy & Thomas Pieters beat Dustin Johnson & Matt Kuchar 

Friday’s Top Three Heroes: Brooks Koepka, Rafa Cabrera-Bello, Rory McIlroy
Friday’s Bottom Three Goats: Lee Westwood, Martin Kaymer, Matt Kuchar

Saturday Morning Foursomes
Match 1 7:35 AM CT
R. Fowler & P. Mickelson vs. R. McIlroy & T. Pieters 
Match 2- 7:50 AM CT
B. Snedeker & B. Koepka vs. H. Stenson & M. Fitzpatrick 
Match 3- 8:05 AM CT
J. Walker & Z. Johnson vs. J. Rose & C. Wood 
Match 4 – 8:20 AM CT
P. Reed & J. Spieth vs. S. Garcia & R. Cabrera Bello

The captains don't have to reveal the afternoon lineups until after the mornings are over.

Should be good.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Lee Westwood will be thinking about that putt for awhile I think. 

Three point lead going into singles for the US. Seems comfortable if you choose not to remember history. 

The US crowds achieved their typical level of class and decorum.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

US is up 9 ½ to 6 ½ which is nothing. They were up 10 to 6 four years ago on US soil and lost. I want the US to win, but I feel bad for Lee Westwood. To miss two short putts on 17 & 18 was catastrophic. The guy is so likable, affable and has always exuded class. His Ryder cup record is stellar and for him to leave on that note would be a shame. Hope he comes back tomorrow and wins his single match. I see he’s playing the worst US player, Ryan Moore, good. 

Sunday Singles
Match 1- 11:04 AM CT, P. Reed vs. R. McIlroy 
Match 2- 11:15 AM CT, J. Spieth vs. H. Stenson 
Match 3- 11:26 AM, CT, J. Holmes vs. T. Pieters 
Match 4- 11:26 AM, CT, R. Fowler vs. J. Rose
Match 5- 11:48 AM, CT, Jimmy Walker vs. Rafa Cabrera Bello 
Match 6- 11:59 AM, CT, Phil Mickelson vs. Sergio Garcia
Match 7- 12:10 PM, CT, Ryan Moore vs. Lee Westwood
Match 8- 12:21 PM, CT, Brandt Snedeker vs. Andy Sullivan
Match 9- 12:32 PM, CT, Dustin Johnson vs. Chris Wood
Match 10- 12:43 PM, CT, Brooks Koepka vs. Danny Willett
Match 11- 12:54 PM, CT, Matt Kuchar vs. Martin Kaymer
Match 12- 1:05 PM, CT, Zach Johnson vs. Matt Fitzpatrick

The first match, Reed vs. R. McIlroy, will be worth the price of admission.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

NBC got what they wanted with that Reed v McIlroy matchup. 

Phil V Sergio is also worth checking out.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Thus far the US is doing their best to maintain their reputation as chokers.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

The disaster appears to not be happening after all.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, what an amazing finish.

Lee Westwood lost his match, but played OK having three birdies for the day and only two bogies but unfortunately one of them was on the last hole. He was up by two holes going into the 16th tee when his opponent, Ryan Moore, came in with eagle, birdie, par. 

I thought the fans that attended the event were the best ever. Sure they had to throw a couple out, but the enthusiasm they showed was amazing. If you’ve ever attended a pro golf tournament you know it’s about as exciting as watching paint dry. One usually ends up standing in the same spot all day watching guys hit seven irons into a green. The fact that so many showed up, plus the passion they exhibited, was a credit to them. This is a sporting event. The purpose of it is to sell tickets and entertain people. If the Euros don’t like it, they can go back to playing in front of three old men and a dog (their words, not mine). Stop with the whining.

My three stars were Patrick Reed(obviously), Phil Mickelson and Brandt Snedeker. 

The Americans finally have a player (Patrick Reed) that knows how to step up and embrace the challenge. The Reed / McIlroy singles match on the last day, was everything it was made out to be. That’s the first singles match that McIlroy has ever lost in the Ryder cup. 

Phil Mickelson said a lot of things before the tournament; really stuck his neck out. If a guy talks the talk, he better walk the walk, and he certainly did. The Mickelson / Garcia singles match was just as good as Reed / McIlroy, although it ended in a tie. Sergio Garcia is the greatest Ryder Cup player that’s ever lived, so no shame in playing him to a draw. Garcia is the one pro golfer that plays better for a team, than he does playing for himself in a regular tournament. It’s uncanny.

Brandt Snedeker won all three of his matches. He was one of the goats four years ago at Medinah when the Euros made their miracle comeback on the final day. Good to see him erase that memory. 

The Americans won 11-7 but it was closer than the score indicated. On Sunday, the Euros won three out the first five matches and if Patrick Reed didn’t beat McIlroy; and Mickelson lost to Garcia in the sixth match, the Euros would have been ahead 11 ½ to 10 ½ after six matches. Then things would have gotten really tight. A putt here a shot there is all it would have taken.

After it was all over, the Euros did complain about the course set up. There was virtually zero rough so if your drive didn’t land in the fairway, it didn’t penalize the golfer for the most part. Two years from now in Paris, it’s safe to assume that things will be different. Can't wait!


----------

